# Introducing our puppy to our cats



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Hi, we are so excited to have found our lovely puppy Lucca and will be bringing him home in 2 1/2 weeks time. We cannot wait but I am wondering if anybody has any ideas about how to introduce him to our 3 family cats. We have a very friendly moggie, a bouncy Maine **** and a rather timid Ragdoll. They all have use of our enclosed garden and I am afraid we will be rocking their boat somewhat!! I am sure that eventually they will all settle down together but I would like to make the transition as easy as possible for them all! Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Denali. I am in the same boat as you! We collect Maisie on Sunday and we have 2 British shorthair (silver tabby) boys. They are house cats so won't even have the outdoors to escape to. I think our plan is just to confine Maisie to the living room with a babygate to start with and let them come in to her and never let her chase them.
It'll take time i expect but hopefully we can prove that cats and dogs can live in harmony!!... we'll also be making sure the cats claws are clipped before we bring the pup home!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Denali, I've got the same problem, we have a 6 year old colourpoint Persian who is only allowed in the garden when we are out there. Hopefully getting a new puppy beginning of September so his nose is really going to pushed out of joint. Keep us posted cos I'd love to know how they get on and what I've got coming to me


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Vic3112 said:


> Hi Denali. I am in the same boat as you! We collect Maisie on Sunday and we have 2 British shorthair (silver tabby) boys. They are house cats so won't even have the outdoors to escape to. I think our plan is just to confine Maisie to the living room with a babygate to start with and let them come in to her and never let her chase them.
> It'll take time i expect but hopefully we can prove that cats and dogs can live in harmony!!... we'll also be making sure the cats claws are clipped before we bring the pup home!


Good idea never thought about having the nails clipped before bringing the puppy home, will definitely do that.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My poor Siamese gets chased by Phoebe (Cocker), although we had a cat she ignored before. I'm hoping pup and Caspian (cat) will get on better....


----------

